# Nor Cal, England, Spain



## Alvarez (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm new to the forums super excited being on here. I was going to post this in a different section but since I'll be mostly speaking about my location I decided to post it on here. Originally from Northern California, I moved to East Anglia last year and I'm currently working in Spain until later this year. I was wondering if any one would be interested in meeting up. I'm close to Sevilla and near Cambridge in England if any one would want to take photos together one of these days.

My 500px profile is Alvarez9, IG: Torpedo408, and if anyone is on the Supraforums or MKIV I'm Wingnut


----------

